# Brisket Leftovers?



## BettyR (May 26, 2008)

What can you do with leftover smoked brisket besides sandwiches?

We had our family gathering on Saturday to fit with everyone’s schedule. Now I’m left with a bunch of brisket and we are tired of brisket sandwiches. 

Does anyone know of a recipe that uses leftover smoked beef?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 26, 2008)

Uses for Leftover Brisket: 

Hearty beef quesadillas 
Baked potatoes with salsa 
Mexican pizzas 
Chile con queso dip 
Marinara sauce for pasta 
Pinto beans 
Flautas, tacos, burritos & enchiladas 
Huevos rancheros 
Omelets with onions and peppers​


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2008)

Chop and make Chili.....It ain't bad!


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2008)

Hash!...........


----------



## BettyR (May 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Hash!...........



What is Hash?

I’m Cajun….I married a Texan and live in Texas. I know Creole cooking, down home Southern cooking and Tex-Mex but I’ve never heard of Hash. What is it and how do you make it?


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2008)

BettyR said:


> What is Hash?
> 
> I’m Cajun….I married a Texan and live in Texas. I know Creole cooking, down home Southern cooking and Tex-Mex but I’ve never heard of Hash. What is it and how do you make it?


 

Hash - like corned beef hash or roast beef hash or red flannel hash (made with added beets).  It's a mess of diced left over corned beef (for example), potato and onion seasoned and browned in a skillet or cast iron pan.  It's a common breakfast here in the northeast served with a couple of poached or fried eggs on top.


----------



## texasgirl (May 26, 2008)

Well, I think of a few things to do with it, so, send it here and I will test some recipes for you


----------



## BettyR (May 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Hash - like corned beef hash or roast beef hash or red flannel hash (made with added beets).  It's a mess of diced left over corned beef (for example), potato and onion seasoned and browned in a skillet or cast iron pan.  It's a common breakfast here in the northeast served with a couple of poached or fried eggs on top.



When I make hash browns I bake my potatoes the night before and stick them in the frig. 

The next morning I cube them while I sweat my onions and peppers in some bacon grease and when the vegetables are soft I add the potatoes, turn up the heat and cook them until they are warmed though and are getting brown around the edges. 

Is this how you cook hash or is it more like a stew?  


Edited to add: I made Flautas tonight as LadyCook suggested and they were very good. 

I have enough left for maybe one more meal…I may give the hash a try.


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2008)

Yum!  I love hash  of any kind.   Red flannel is tasty.   Any hash I've ever had has been medium-moist, not dry.  It's especially good  with a poached or sunny-side-up fried  egg on top as Andy M. mentioned.  I could eat hash  for breakfast, lunch  or dinner.

Betty, check out  this Food Network recipe for hash.  You could adapt to your purposes.


----------



## BettyR (May 26, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Yum!  I love hash  of any kind.   Red flannel is tasty.   Any hash I've ever had has been medium-moist, not dry.  It's especially good  with a poached or sunny-side-up fried  egg on top as Andy M. mentioned.  I could eat hash  for breakfast, lunch  or dinner.
> 
> Betty, check out  this Food Network recipe for hash.  You could adapt to your purposes.



Thank you Miss Katie for the recipe link; that explains very well how to do it. I'll definitely give this a try...this sounds like something DH would really like. He's a real meat and potatoes kind of guy.


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2008)

I'm very happy to be of service.  Hash might just become a "favorite" in your household.  It is in ours, especially for breakfast during the cold weather months.


----------



## attie (May 27, 2008)

Fritters are pretty popular at our house
Diced brisket, diced onion, diced tomato in a thick batter, shallow fry or grill in spoon size lots


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2008)

This is a good thread for me.
I was just looking at two big briskets in the freezer a couple days ago.... then I asked myself, what will I do with all the leftovers?


----------



## YT2095 (May 27, 2008)

I`m with Uncle Bob on this, make Chili 
that`s what I do with mine.


----------



## Finmar001 (May 27, 2008)

I like to use leftovers in wraps/tortillas


----------



## cmcadams (May 28, 2008)

Guy Fieri makes a bbq sushi at Tex Wasabi; I did a variation of that, and it's very well received.  

Get sushi rice and tapioca paper (spring roll wraps).  Lightly wet the tapioca paper to soften it, and put a layer of sushi rice on it.  Place chopped brisket in the middle, and roll it all up.  Cut into 3/4" pieces and top each piece with a dollop of barbecue sauce.

It's good, and you actually eat less meat that way; 1-1 1/2 ounces is enough for the whole roll.


----------



## sattie (May 28, 2008)

SOS... I have done it with left over roast.  It's great!


----------



## CharlieD (May 28, 2008)

Use for filling for some sort of the dough things. Like Ravioly, Won Tons, Pirogy, Knishes.
There is another Ukrainian dish, mashed potato filled with ground meat and then fried. Yum.


----------

